# Cheap Parking Near O'Hare?



## SarahZ (Apr 24, 2013)

We're flying to San Francisco in six weeks, and I'm looking at various options for airport parking.

In the past, I would park near my friend's apartment and take a bus to the Blue Line at Jefferson Park. I've considered this option, along with a few others (I have various friends around the city who live near L stops), but I'd really rather just drive in and park near the airport. Every time I do the bus/L thing, it takes an hour or more to get to and from the airport. I don't feel like playing that game after our arrival, as our plane doesn't get in until 10:00 PM.

Lot F isn't so bad, at $9/day. We're thinking this might be the best option, but are there any off-site lots with cheaper rates? I sincerely doubt we'll find much better than $9, but I thought I'd check.


----------



## fairviewroad (Apr 24, 2013)

Some off-site locations have coupons on their website that would save you a couple of bucks per day. So if your trip is more than

4 or 5 days, that could add up. But I've also had some BAD experiences with two of O'Hare off-site lots (Avistar, I'm looking at YOU)

so my inclination is to go with Lot F. Just bear in mind that Lot F requires a shuttle bus ride followed by a tram ride. So it's not especially

quick.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 24, 2013)

We're going to be parked for eight days total, so it will add up. Still, for peace of mind, $16 isn't that much. I'm tempted to stick with O'Hare in that case.

I saw the bit about the bus and ATS (tram) ride, but I didn't do much research to see how long it takes. Internet sources say to allow 30-60 minutes. If that's the case, we may as well park somewhere and take the L. It took 45 minutes plus waiting for the bus the last time I did that. So, really, it's about the same, and we wouldn't have to pay $72. On the other hand, heading straight to O'Hare and spending 30-60 minutes shuttling might be faster than heading up to Foster and Western via LSD. Another option is to park by my old apartment in Logan Square and catch the Blue Line there, provided they haven't changed it up and switched to permit parking.

I'll have to think about this.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 24, 2013)

Another option is to stay at a hotel. I don't know if any hotels near O'Hare offer it, but in many cities if you stay at the hotel, you can leave your car there for a week or two. Then you can use the hotel shuttle to/from the airport. And since your flight doesn't arrive until after 10 pm, I doubt you'll want to make a long drive starting at 11 pm or midnight. To me, that means a hotel, so why not get free parking, if offered? :blush:


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 25, 2013)

We considered that, but Brent really wants to head straight home. We might do that on the way there, though. I'd rather get there the night before so we aren't rushing. It also means we have time to deal with any issues, like a flat tire or breakdown. I know a few hotels have "park & fly" packages. I'll check Google. Thanks.


----------



## gswager (Apr 25, 2013)

Try off site airport parking on Google search. I've used it at ABQ airport. Be sure to check their websites for any coupons.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 25, 2013)

gswager said:


> Try off site airport parking on Google search. I've used it at ABQ airport. Be sure to check their websites for any coupons.


My boyfriend is from ABQ.  That's how we ended up using the SWC. He's terrified of flying**, so we take the SWC every time we visit his family for the holidays. I flew into ABQ a couple of times when we were dating long-distance. It's a beautiful airport!

**we're only flying to SF because taking the CZ would mean four extra vacation days; he's going to try Valium /fingers crossed


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 25, 2013)

If he's going to try Valium on the return flight, that's more reason to stay overnight in a hotel. Drugs and driving do not mix. My humble opinion.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 25, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> If he's going to try Valium on the return flight, that's more reason to stay overnight in a hotel. Drugs and driving do not mix. My humble opinion.


I'm driving. 

He's going to take a dose a week before the trip just to see how his body handles it, if he has any allergic reactions, etc. If it's fine, then he'll take a dose on the way to O'Hare, and he is NOT going to have any alcoholic drinks until 24 hours later. I'll be driving the rental car from SFO to our hotel since he'll probably still be pretty loopy.

Same on the return trip. I'll drive the rental car back to SFO while he's dosing up, and then I'll drive us from O'Hare to Kazoo while he (hopefully) sleeps.

The trick is to make sure he isn't so gumby that they prevent him from boarding, hence taking it a week beforehand. We need to know how long it takes for him to start peaking. (I make it sound like LSD... haha...)


----------



## saxman (Apr 25, 2013)

I've taken the tram ride a couple times, and it really doesn't take very long. The actual ride probably takes about 10-15 minutes to the terminal, but with loading bags, and that margin of error, I'd allow at least 30 from when you park and arriving at the terminal for checkin. I'm not quite sure how often the tram runs though.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> I'll be driving the rental car from SFO to our hotel since he'll probably still be pretty loopy.
> Same on the return trip. I'll drive the rental car back to SFO while he's dosing up, and then I'll drive us from O'Hare to Kazoo while he (hopefully) sleeps.


Whether he's loopy or not, I would highly suggest that you not let him play a kazoo on the way home to Kazoo. :lol:


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 26, 2013)

AlanB said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be driving the rental car from SFO to our hotel since he'll probably still be pretty loopy.
> ...


Oh, heck no. If he started up with that nonsense, I'd leave him in Indiana.


----------



## SarahZ (May 9, 2013)

I ended up booking a room at Candlewood Suites. They have a "park & fly" package for $100 (incl tax). Considering we'd be paying around $80 if we parked at the airport, we decided to head to Chicago the night before and take advantage of this. That way, if anything happens (car breaks down, flat tire, etc), we have wiggle room and don't have to worry about missing our flight. Plus, my boyfriend didn't want to get up at 0-dark-*** on Saturday. 

The package includes 10 days of parking, and their shuttle runs every 15 minutes, 24 hours per day. I've stayed at Candlewood for work before and really like their hotels. I'm glad I found this deal. My boyfriend hedged about staying the night until he realized it would only cost another $20. It will be nice to go to the airport well-rested.


----------



## fairviewroad (May 9, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> I ended up booking a room at Candlewood Suites.


Sounds like a great plan. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## AlanB (May 9, 2013)

Sounds like an excellent choice Sorcha.

Just remember to blow out the candles before you leave the room, you don't want to start a fire. :lol:


----------

